# Kate Winslet's Dress-RR Premiere



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 20, 2009)

The leather down the sides kills it for me. Leo looks dapper.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 20, 2009)

I think the dress would have worked if it had been more fitting to the legs. As in, damn near skin tight LOL


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 20, 2009)

^^that too actually. It should have been skin tight and sans leathery sides.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 27, 2009)

I like it the way it is, though I think her SAG dress is better... omg it was gorgeous.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not a fan of it ..it's not too flattering on the boobage!

That blue dress she wore to some awards ceremony the other day was gorrrrrrrrrgeous though.


----------



## icmreis (Feb 20, 2009)

I absolutely loved it!
And they look so good togheter!


----------

